# Haunted Radio (06/15/16)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we start our month long 'Twilight Zone' celebration with news on Ghost Hunters, Hallowe'en In Greenfield Village, Halloween Horror Nights, Hush Haunted Thrill Park, Rob Zombie's 31, plus news on how to vote for Michigan's top haunted attraction, and more!!

Then, we review 'The Twilight Zone' episode titled, 'The Midnight Sun.' Then, our Demonic DJ spins you around the 'Vortex' with the classic song, 'Little Space Girl.' All of this and so much more on the June 15 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

